# Why do female porn stars refuse to kiss?



## doublejm1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> I don't know why. There's something very intimate about it. More intimate than the act of sex. I'm asexual and I find it easier to have sex than to kiss. (I'm sure many asexuals would disagree.) I still have trouble kissing my partner often times. I find it slightly disgusting and very difficult to even pretend to like it.


Why do you find it gross?


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

doublejm1 said:


> Why do you find it gross?


It just is. I don't have a reason.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Because in 1233 there was an earthquake in some place we haven't figured out yet but it lead to a series of events which have created this very condition today.


----------



## doublejm1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> It just is. I don't have a reason.


Fair enough


----------

